# commercial 0-10v led install



## sherazsyed (Feb 27, 2019)

I will be installing 34 led 40 watt panels in a large conference room. They are 0-10v dimming. Need a recommendation on what dimmer control to use which can handle the load.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Lutron has everything. They have a 24-7 support line so call them and tell them what you have and they will recommend what to do


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This may help:

http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/3672532_0_10V_Solutions%20Brochure.pdf

Tech support: 1-800-523-9466


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Actually I have found that the lighting manufacturers are supplying a list of compatible dimmers. I would check there first.

Cheers
John


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

0-10v dimmers don't "handle the load" in the same way that triac dimmers do. Basically the driver(s) put out 10v DC, and the dimmer varies that signal between open circuit (10v, full bright) and shorted (0v, full dim). There is a maximum number of fixtures that can be controlled, but it's not like line voltage dimmers where the dimmer is actually passing the full load current. 0-10v systems don't tend to suffer from the same compatibility issues that some line voltage dimmers do. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

